# Poznan Open 2008



## MHordecki (Sep 29, 2008)

*Poznan Open* will take place on October 25, 2008 in Poznan, Poland (direct rail connection to Berlin, Moscow and Amsterdam).

Visit http://www.poznanopen.rubiks-cube.c0.pl/ for more information.

Competition will last for one day, participation fee is 15 PLN (~ 5 EUR).

There will be at least one video streaming channel. All scrambles will be also made public (including FM, which starts at 9:30 CEST (UTC +2)).

Best regards from the organisation team!


----------



## Zava (Sep 30, 2008)

and we hoped that Polish cubers at least will come to Hungarian Open...now no chance.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

Finland, Germany, Poland and Hungary all in one weekend????


----------



## MHordecki (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello, everyone!

Poznan Open 2008 has begun:

Live results: http://algo.alienus.org/po/

FM scramble:

L2 D F2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U B D' B' D' F' U2 L' D U.

Good luck!


----------



## pjk (Oct 25, 2008)

New Square-1 WR, sweet.


----------



## MHordecki (Oct 26, 2008)

Square-1 WR: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khcrWAYUijc *(NEW)*


More videos will follow.


----------



## Ilfrin (Oct 26, 2008)

Do sb has pyraminx scrambles?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 26, 2008)

Ilfrin said:


> Do sb has pyraminx scrambles?




Pyraminx scrambles:


First round:

1) l r' u R U' L' R' U B' R' B' L' R' U R' B' R' L R' L' U' R' B U L'

2) l r' b R' U R B U' R' L' U' R B L R' B U B' U' B' R' B R' L R

3) l' b' R B U' B' U B U' L R' L' R' U L R' B' U R' U R L' R U' B

4) l r b u' L' B' R U' R' U R L' U' L U' L R U' L' U L R' B L' B'

5) l r' u' R U L' U' R B' L' R L B' L B' R L' R' L' U L B U' B U


Final:

1) r' b' U' B U B' U L' R' B U R U' B' L' R' B' R' U' R B' L' U L B'

2) l b u' U' R' U R' B R' U L' R L' B R U' R' L' U B R L' U' R' B

3) l b' u L' U' R' L' R' L' R U L R' U L R' U L' B' R' B' L U R' B

4) l' r' b u' U B' R B' L' B R U B R' U' L R U B L U L' R U B'

5) l b' U' B U' L' R' B L B' R' L' R' B L U' B L U R' B L B R L


----------



## kemot_13 (Oct 26, 2008)

FM scramble: L2 D F2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U B D' B' D' F' U2 L' D U.

D' L F2 D' L R U' L R U' R2 U

It's begin of my solution from competition. Can someone solve last 7 pieces under 30 moves?


----------



## guusrs (Oct 26, 2008)

kemot_13 said:


> FM scramble: L2 D F2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U B D' B' D' F' U2 L' D U.
> 
> D' L F2 D' L R U' L R U' R2 U
> 
> It's begin of my solution from competition. Can someone solve last 7 pieces under 30 moves?



Thomasz,

Nice 12 move starter. 
You could have done F' R F' U F U' R' U (20) which leaves a corner 3-cycle.
Then R' U2 R D R' U2 R D' to finish, resulting in 28 moves.
When you know how to do insertions after the 2nd move of your start you can insert F' L B2 L' F L B2 L' , to solve the last corner cycle, cancels 2 moves, resulting in 26 moves!!


Gus


----------



## MHordecki (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm in process of uploading my videos. You can watch them there:

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=FC53678F4EA4A278


----------

